# Unsere neuen Koi 2013



## Joerg (17. Jan. 2013)

Wie im letzten Jahr, gibt es natürlich auch dieses Jahr einen "Neue-Koi-Sammelthread".

Hier der Link zum Jahrgang 2012


Wie Zacky anregte wäre es auch toll zu erfahren wie sich eure Koi dieses Jahr entwickelt haben.


----------



## lotta (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

hallo,
ich stelle nur mal ganz vorsichtig, ein klitzekleines foto ein
keine tollen...
aber _*meine*_ beiden koi
inmitten, von gelben u roten und noch schwarzen baby, goldfischen... 
foto von heute, in meiner kleinen IH


----------



## I.koi (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Auch meie Anlage hat etwas Nachwuchs bekommen. Ich hoffe das die Koi meine Anlage gut annehmen, da ich diese ja erst letztes Jahr komplett umgebaut habe.

Medium 23222 anzeigenMedium 23221 anzeigenMedium 23220 anzeigenMedium 23219 anzeigen
Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

@ Stephan - Fotos!? - finden wir immer gut...

...in diesem Sinne möchte ich euch mit meinen diesjährigen Neuzugängen mal bekannt machen. 

...meine Kleinen 10-15cm groß, habe ich mir im Februar beim Händler ausgesucht...die jetzt bis zum nächsten Jahr wohl in der Innenhälterung verbleiben...
     

...und dann noch die fünf Kumpels...
       

...die habe ich über einen Kollegen von einem Koi-Freund angeboten bekommen...er hat sie die letzten Jahre im Haus in einem Wohnzimmerteich gehalten, nur sind sie jetzt für diesen zu groß geworden und müssen raus...so biete ich Ihnen den Platz bei mir...nächste Woche sind sie bei mir und gehen erst einmal in Quarantäne...

...draußen ist es eh' noch viel zu kalt...

PS: an dieser Stelle eine kurze Frage: Der Benigoi (große rote) hat aus meiner Sicht ein leicht verschobene Wirbelsäule in Form eines S, ich denke schon, dass sie auf Grund des Platzmangels sich entwickelt hat...die Abweichungen betragen vielleicht 1-2cm in beide Richtungen...Zieht sich das wieder gerade?...(


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*



Zacky schrieb:


> PS: an dieser Stelle eine kurze Frage: Der Benigoi (große rote) hat aus meiner Sicht ein leicht verschobene Wirbelsäule in Form eines S, ich denke schon, dass sie auf Grund des Platzmangels sich entwickelt hat...die Abweichungen betragen vielleicht 1-2cm in beide Richtungen...Zieht sich das wieder gerade?...(



Hallo Rico,

Nach meinen geringen Erfahrungen haben die Fische einen Gendefekt, es gibt aber auch Erkrankungen, meist durch __ Parasiten welche die Nerven schädigen und dann kommt es zu diesen Verkrüppelungen.
Ersterer Fall bedeutet nichts schlimmes für den Fisch, solange es nicht zu schlimm wird.
Beides soltest du aber abklären lassen.

mfg René


----------



## muh.gp (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo,

also meine neuen und ersten Koi gibt es leider noch nicht. Habe gestern mal ein bisschen beim Händler geschaut und weiß jetzt zumindest in welche Richtung es gehen soll. Außerdem war es ein schönes Gegenmittel gegen den wachsenden Winterfrust! 

Sobald mein Teich fertig ist und ich mir ein halbes Dutzend Fischlein zulege melde ich mich wieder. Brenne schon jetzt auf die Vorstellung der Koi. Noch eine große Motivation!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Ulli (27. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr keine neuen Koi in den Teich setzen, aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen diesen Budo Goromo von Konishi zu ersteigern. 

Es ist ein Nisai-Mädchen mit 52 cm und wird Mai/Juni bei mir in Deutschland sein. Ich freue mich schon, so einen wollte ich schon immer mal. Hoffentlich entwickelt er sich gut, die Goromos sind ja etwas riskant, was die Zeichnung angeht. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Viele Grüße

Ulli


----------



## California1 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo Ulli,
für wie viel Euro hast du dein Koi ersteigert ?

LG tfr.


----------



## Peter S (28. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo Ulli
Ein wunderschönes Tier. Gefällt mir sehr. Viel Spaß mit dieser hübschen Dame.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## Ulli (28. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

@tfr: Sage ich nicht, wenn es meine Frau liest,  gibt es Ärger.... 

Danke, Peter - ich poste dann mal ein paar Bilder, wenn er angekommen ist und wie er sich entwickelt....

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Peter S (28. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo zusammen
Auch ich habe mir 3 neue Bewohner für meinen Teich gegönnt.


----------



## Ulli (28. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Auch schöne Koi, Peter!  Nur die Bilder sind so klein, daß man kaum etwas sieht 

Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## Peter S (28. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo Ulli
Sind die Verkaufsbilder. Hab leider noch keine eigene Bilder gemacht. Ich hoffe das ich die neuen Fischis noch in diesem Jahr einsetzen kann. Bei dem Wetter kann man ja nur


----------



## Peter S (28. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Ich hoffe diese Meute wird die neuen Fischis in ihren Teich lassen.


----------



## Moonlight (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...Der Benigoi (große rote) hat aus meiner Sicht ein leicht verschobene Wirbelsäule in Form eines S, ich denke schon, dass sie auf Grund des Platzmangels sich entwickelt hat...die Abweichungen betragen vielleicht 1-2cm in beide Richtungen...Zieht sich das wieder gerade?...(



Hey Rico,

eine Verschiebung der Wirbelsäule ist auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen ... zumindest seh ich keine.
Und selbst wenn die Wirbelsäule krumm ist, zieht sich da nichts wieder gerade.
Krum gewachsen ist krumm gewachsen. Meine Paula wird auch immer wie ein Fidelbogen aussehen.

Sieht aus als hätte der Fisch eine Beule auf der linken Seite (von vorne gesehen rechts).
Könnte ungleichmäßiger Muskelaufbau, Fett aber auch eine einseitige Laichverhärtung sein.
Über andere Dinge wie Tumor o. ä. will ich nicht reden ... man sollte schon mit der Kirche im Dorf bleiben 

Schöne Fischis haste da ... der Asagi gefällt mir.

Was machen eigentlich Deine Baby's vom letzten Jahr?

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo Mandy.

Danke



Moonlight schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich Deine Baby's vom letzten Jahr?



Tja, wenn ich das so genau wüsste. Da der Teich noch immer abgedeckt ist, sehe ich nicht allzuviel von den Kleinen. Die sind ja letztes Jahr in den Teich eingezogen und sind bis zum Herbst auch gut gewachsen. Nur der kleine Kujaku hatte mir Sorgen bereitet, aber ich meine, den habe ich letztens kurz am Guckloch gesehen. Also scheint so, als wäre alles glatt gegangen. Aber der Winter ist ja leider immer noch nicht vorbei!? 

...heute war wieder 1angesagt...

Ich werde berichten. 

PS: Wie sieht es denn mit dem 15./16.06. bei euch aus?


----------



## California1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Schade, aber kann ich verstehen.

lg tfr.


----------



## Moonlight (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*



Zacky schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem 15./16.06. bei euch aus?



Hey Rico,

wird wohl nix. Meine Eltern waren ja letztes Wochenende da und es wird genau an dem Wochenende gefeiert.
Und ... naja, wann seh ich denn schon mal meine Familie ... man muß eben doch Prioritäten setzen und Eltern gehen vor Teichtreffen.
Ich denke wir fahren runter ... also werde ich nicht da sein 

Ich dachte die Kleinen sollten auch den Winter über in der IH bleiben ... schade eigentlich ... der eine Kleine hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Würde mich echt interessieren wie der sich gemacht hat.
Nun gut, warten ist angesagt ... 

Mandy


----------



## koiteich1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hi
Bei mir zieht ein Doitsu Schowa ein


----------



## Moonlight (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Kannste den auch etwas größer einstellen? 
Was ich sehe ist schick ... aber ich sehe leider nicht viel 

Mandy


----------



## koiteich1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

So nochmal sorry das falsche Bild erwischt 
Bitte schön 
Hier noch ein Video von dem Kerlchen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvo8r9zyK2U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CrazyFrog (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Darf man fragen so Du das Kerlchen her hast?

Gruß Andy


----------



## koiteich1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*



CrazyFrog schrieb:


> Darf man fragen so Du das Kerlchen her hast?
> 
> Gruß Andy



Den hat mir meine bessere Hälfte zum Geburtstag beim Kölle Zoo ersteigert.
Da schwimmt er jetzt noch bis Ende April und dann kommt er endlich in den Teich


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Heute neue kois ausgesucht sobald die Temperatur es zulässt dürfen sie bei uns einziehen...


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Nr.2


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Nr.3


----------



## LotP (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Morgen früh kommen bei mir 2 neue an. Kanns kaum erwarten xD.
Leider nach Kauf nur noch die Vorschaubilder da, drum nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## LotP (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

So, sie sind da  gesund & aktiv und auch gleich mit dem Rest zum Rundenziehen angefangen.  
zur Einschätzung der Größe, die Wanne ist am Boden etwa 30cm breit und 40cm lang. Verkauft wurden sie in der 25-30cm-Kategorie, minimal größer sind sie.

happy. happy happy ^^

(edit: das video ist fast schöner geworden als die fotos. Zu den Varietäten, der eine ist ein Hi Utsuri, beim andern bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, denke Kujaku, lass mich aber auch gern eines besseren belehren xD )


----------



## koiteich1 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

So habe auch noch ein Kandidat der bald einzieht 

Hi Utsuri 57 cm weiblich 5 Jahre alt Züchter Hirasawa


----------



## MaFF (20. Apr. 2013)

Hammer. Den will ich auch.


----------



## nkace (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Guten Morgen,

hier mal meine Fischis.  Sind zwar offensichtlich keine echten Kois, aber sie sehen für mich trotzdem schön aus. Demnächst kommen eventuell noch 3 weitere dazu.

Ihr könnt mich gerne bestätigen was die "echte Koi Sache" angeht  - danke jetzt schon mal.


----------



## maga_graz (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Meine neuen Teichbewohner... was auch immer sie sind, Japaner sind sie definitiv nicht


----------



## nkace (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Denke ich auch mega_graz - nennen wir sie einfach Farbkarpfen .

Aber zwei Neulinge sind eingezogen:


----------



## nkace (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Ich mache demnächst eventuell mal bessere Bilder, aber ich lasse sie erst mal ein paar Tage in Ruhe 

mega_graz das sind übrigens sehr sehr schöne Tiere


----------



## muh.gp (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo,

nachdem ich bisher immer nur neidvoll dieses Thema lesen konnte, darf ich heute auch Neuzugänge vermelden!

Wir haben heute unsere ersten acht Koi gekauft. Die sieben Fische auf dem ersten Bild sind zwischen 10 und 12 cm lang. Der Koi auf dem Einzelbild schon stolze 18 cm - der musste einfach sein, es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick! 

    

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein wenig bei der Bestimmung helfen... 

Momentan sind die Fische alle im Terrassenteich, der nun leicht überbesiedelt ist. Doch mein neuer Teich - siehe Signatur - sollte in vier bis fünf Wochen bezugsfertig sein.

Bitte nicht schimpfen wegen dem kurzfristigen Überbesatz, ich konnte heute einfach nicht wiederstehen.

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## LotP (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

keine garantie auf richtigkeit, aber schau mir zur zeit oft koi an und kann mir schon rel viel varietäten merken.
die linken vier, von oben nach unten:
Ai-Goromo (weiß mit rot drauf wobei was von dem roten durch schwarzes "netz" verdeckt wird)
Shusui
keine ahnung
platin ogon (weiß)

die zwei, die nach oben schauen
links: denke noch ein Ai-Goromo
rechts: kohaku

unten rechts (orange -silber) würde auf kujaku tippen, mögl was anderes

bild 2 is kujaku oder beni kikokuryu

hoff' das stimmt soweit


----------



## muh.gp (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

DANKE!


----------



## lotta (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

mal eine vielleicht sehr naive Frage
gibt es tatsächlich ECHTE und UNECHTE Koi?
und woran sieht man das?
oder ist es die Unterscheidung, Japan- Eurokoi?


----------



## LotP (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

ne, die sind alle echt.  denke das is eher ironisch oder sarkastisch gemeint... im bezug auf eurokoi und japankoi, im prinzip is aber kein unterscheid.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hi,

nach einem heutigen Besuch bei unserem Koi-Dealer ist nun endlich unsere Rasselbande komplett! 

Der letzte Neuzugang:


   

ca. 25cm


----------



## Joerg (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*



lotta schrieb:


> gibt es tatsächlich ECHTE und UNECHTE Koi?
> und woran sieht man das?
> oder ist es die Unterscheidung, Japan- Eurokoi?


Sabine,
es gibt keine unechten Kois. 
Bei den Koi ist es ähnlich wie bei Hunden. Es gibt "Wettkampf" Vorschriften für bestimmte Merkmale einer Rasse.
Einige werden speziell auf diese "Varietäten" gezüchtet und selektiert. 
Will ich einen haben, der diesen definierten Vorstellungen gut entspricht, muss ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
In Japan wird meist streng selektiert und nur bei den Besten <1% lohnt sich ein Transport.
Auch in Europa werden "gute" Koi gezüchtet. Meist wird dieser Begriff aber eher mit Massenware in Verbindung gebracht.
Auch an einem Mischling kann man sehr viel Freude haben.


----------



## lotta (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Danke für die Erklärung Jörg,
mir ist nämlich egal, ob meine beiden Koi 
echt, unecht, reinrassig oder sonst was sind, uns gefallen alle 
und wir mögen sie, genau wie jeden einzelnen __ Goldfisch in unserem Teich
das ist für uns die Hauptsache


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Ich war gestern beim Koihändler, eigentlich nur mal schauen und ein bischen quatschen.

Das kam dabei raus

Der große(ca 20 cm) soll ein Kujaku sein der eine Verletzung an der Brustflosse hatte. Ist aber schön verheilt und die Flosse wächst bereits nach.
Der kleine(ca 15 cm) soll ein Doitsu-Kikokuruyu sein, aber da bin ich mir nicht so sicher

Vieleicht kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen:beten


----------



## VolkerN (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Unser erster Neuzugang in diesem Jahr ist ein Maedel  ...ich find sie schaut sehr huebsch aus ...besonders wenn sie vom Sonnenlicht angestrahlt wird und ihre Schuppen glaenzen.  

Meine Kenntnisse in Sachen Koi-Variataeten sind noch nicht so wirklich gut ...drum meine Frage hinsichtlich der Einstufung: Ist das ein Ginrin Kohaku ?


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*



VolkerN schrieb:


> Ist das ein Ginrin Kohaku ?



Jepp, das ist GinRin Kohaku 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

kann mir einer bei der Bestimmung helfen?
:beten
Ich bin da noch zu frisch


----------



## Zacky (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> kann mir einer bei der Bestimmung helfen?



...dass passt schon, was du da geschrieben hast...wird Dir der Händler doch wohl gesagt
haben...


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Danke, das Problem war der Chef mußte kurzfristig weg, und der Vertreter, na ja

Ich kenn mich ja auch noch nicht so aus

Aber ich denk mal das war ein Schnäppchen.
Gehört hier aber nicht her denk ich.


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hi Ralph,
Schnäppchen lassen sich in dieser Größe erst nach Jahren feststellen.
Die sind aber recht selten, da das Wachtum erst mal das entscheidende Kriterium ist.

Kauf dir besser was dir langfristig Freude bereitet.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Langfristig Freude, ja das ist sone Sache.
Mir bereitet es Freude wenn ich das Wachstum und die Entwicklung der Tierchen beobachten kann.
Da ich für beide einen Betrag der zweistellig ist und vorn ne 2 hat berappen mußte, denke ich das das Wort Schnäppchen durchaus passend ist.
Aber Du hast natürlich recht, mit der Zeit werden die Ansprüche wachsen und es wird auch mal früher oder später der ein oder andere "große" Fisch in meinem Gewässer Einzug halten.
Ich bin im Moment halt noch in der "Lernphase"


----------



## muh.gp (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo Ralph,

Ich habe mich beim ersten Koikauf auch für die kleine Variante entschieden. Finde es spannender die Entwicklung mitzuerleben und zu beobachten. Und bereits nach zehn Tagen möchte keinen meiner farbigen Karpfen mehr missen. Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, dass das neue Zuhause schnell fertig wird...

Ich finde Deine Neuzugänge sehr schön!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## nkace (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Ach ja hier einer der beiden Neuzugänge von vor ca. 2 Wochen. Haben sich prächtig eingelebt die zwei 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## CrimsonTide (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hier meine Tosai-Neuzugänge von heute:

1 Karashigoi mit ca. 24 cm
1 dunkler Ochiba mit ca. 22 cm
1 Shiro Utsuri mit ca. 20 cm


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hi Aaron,
die sehen aus als könnten sie was werden.

Sie haben wohl beim Händler etwas gelitten. Es wird Zeit, dass sie etwas mehr Zuneigung bekommen.
Bitte mach erst eine ordentliche Quarantaine, die sie teilweise schon Verletzungen haben.
Bei den aktuellen Teichtemperaturen heilen die nicht so schnell ab. Ganz abgesehen davon, das die Q immer sinnvoll ist.


----------



## CrimsonTide (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo Jörg,
die Fische haben keine Verletzungen. Was man da sieht, sind einzelne Glitzerschuppen und beim Shiro sieht man durch die dünne Haut den Stress vom Umsetzen.
Aktuelle Temperaturen? Ich hab >20°C im Teich


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo,

gestern waren Mathias (Mathias2508) und ich beim Koihändler. Und tja was sollen wir sagen, es ging natürlich mit neuen Koi ab nach Hause. Insgesamt waren es 6 Tosai (2 Mathias und 4 ich) mit 12-14 cm. Ok die Fotos sind nicht unbedingt toll, aber man kann doch einigermaßen erkennen, was das mal werden soll.

   

Der Yamabuki und der Matsuba gehören Matthias und der Platina, der Goromo, der Shiro Utsuri und der Kin Showa gehören zu mir.

Hoffentlich liege ich jetzt nicht so ganz falsch mit den Zuchtformen.


----------



## CrimsonTide (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

den matsuba kann ich nicht besonders gut erkennen ... liegt an meinen halbkenntnissen und dem foto 

die anderen varietäten stimmen meiner ansicht nach!


----------



## nkace (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo noch mal,

ich kenne mich mit den Zuchtformen gar nicht aus. Welche Zuchtform ist denn mein blau/weißer Koi? (Siehe Bild weiter oben)


----------



## nkace (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo,

ich habe heute 3 kleine Koi gekauft (ca. 7-10 cm). Ich kenn mich wie oben auch schon gesagt nicht so mit der Bestimmung von den Zuchtformen der Koi aus. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

So neue koi voriges wochende abgeholt.....haben sich wunderbar eingelebt...
Der Doitsu ist der hammer..


----------



## Mdenzer (14. Mai 2013)

Bild 1

Bild 2

Bild 3


----------



## Ulli (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

für unseren Teich gab es gestern einen kleinen Goshiki - Tosai von Konishi. Leider hat er sich auf dem Transport die Flosse leicht eingerissen, aber das müsste wieder werden. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hi Ulli,
nach einem guten Goshiki sieht der aktuell noch nicht aus aber das kann sich ja noch entwickeln.
Tosai sind halt immer ein Experiment.


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallöle... haben heut unsre ,,neuen" abgeholt....  die Eltern sind Japaner, 7-8 Jahre alt und zwischen 60 und 85 cm groß... unsre Neuzugänge sind geschlüpft im September 2012....


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

So 3 Neue sind auch noch bei mir eingezogen 

Hi-Utsuri Shiro-Utsuri und ein Shusui


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

den Shusui tät ich auch nehmen ;-)


----------



## Iedfreak (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Unser Nachwuchs....

Ginrin Hi Utsuri


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

hui, schick


----------



## Joerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Nachfolgend ein paar Bilder von privaten Nachzuchten, die bei dem HGT Treffen tolle neue Halter gefunden haben.
Bitte keine Frage nach den Varietäten, da es für einige davon noch gar keinen Namen gibt. 
Die waren alle ganz lieb und haben sich mit der Hand rausfangen lassen.


----------



## sisco (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

so nun meine neuen für dieses jahr

gruß sisco


----------



## seppl (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo, haben uns auch zwei neue geholt, einen Showa 15 cm und Chagoi 20-25 cm

Grüße Marion


----------



## Mdenzer (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Auch wir haben wieder zwei neue bewohner


----------



## maga_graz (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Mein Zuzug: sie dürfen nur nicht neben den großen Karpfen schwimmen, sonst gibts Minderwertigkeitskomplexe


----------



## wusi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hey Martin!

Schöne Fische hast du da! Darf ich fragen wo du die her hast? Die sehen nicht so aus, als wären sie aus Waldschach...

Schöne Grüße aus Graz/Umgebung


----------



## maga_graz (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hi,
ja, da dürfen jetzt auch zwei Japaner mitschwimmen... 
... nach nem kurzen Zwischenstopp in St. Bartholomä...


----------



## LotP (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Auch noch mal welche geholt 
2x yamabuki -wobei der größere der beiden noch etwas weißlich ist, allg kommt das gelb im teich viel besser rüber als in der wanne
1x kohaku
1x chagoi - zählt der dann schon als ginrin, oder is der normal bei diesen?
1x als "doitsu" bestellt, mit farbüberraschung sozusagen, weiß wer was der genau ist?


----------



## newbee (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Habe auch wieder zugeschlagen

Karaschi 71cm
Kohaku   62cm
Chagoi   60cm
Platinium 62cm
Kujaku 52cm


----------



## Doc (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Schöne Koi !!!

Ich hoffe ja, dass meine auch noch so groß werden  ... Sind aber erst 2 Jahre alt und irgendwo bei 30-50cm. Ich suche schon ewig nach einem Chagoi.


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder bei meinem Händler und habe einen Gutschein eingelöst.  Dafür nochmals  an alle Beteiligten *(ihr wisst ja selbst wer gemeint ist)*

Die Auswahl ist immer wieder schwer und der Platz im Teich ist ja leider auch begrenzt. Aus diesem Grunde sind es heute bei mir nur zwei kleine Kois geworden.

     

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich euch die hier auch schon gezeigt hatte oder nicht. Das sind die Kleinen die ich über den Winter in der Innenhälterung hatte und die sind auch die letzte Woche in den Außenteich gezogen.

   

Man wird das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Jungs & Mädels gleich an Größe zugelegt haben. Drei andere Kois, die ich bereits Anfang der Saison in den Teich gesetzt habe, sind augenscheinlich auch um 5-8cm gewachsen.

Was ich heute auch erstmalig so konkret wahrgenommen habe, sind die 2 ~ also quasi 4 ~ Barteln. Ich muss gestehen, ist mir so direkt noch nie aufgefallen. lala1


----------



## Ulli (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei mir gibt es noch einen Neuzugang, eine Shusi-Dame von Konishi, Nisai, 55 cm groß... Sie schwimmt sein Samstag im Teich, hoffe sie lebt sich gut ein. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Fize (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Tolle Fotos und tolle Tiere! Ich liebe Koi. Aber wir haben uns für einen Schwimmteich entschieden, da geht das nicht mit den Koi. Eigentlich schade.


----------



## Henkkaas (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Solange du keine Chemie in den Schwimmteich kippst ist das mit Koi kein Problem! !!!


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Und arschbomben solltest du auch vermeiden 
Immer schön langsam,das geht das mit paar koi auch 

Mandy

Psch war auch schon im koiteich schwimmen.


----------



## Henkkaas (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Marek,was soll uns der  sagen?

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Guten Morgen

Es geht: Schwimmen im Koiteich oder Koi im Schwimmteich.

Ich finde es sehr gut und die Koi Stören die Badegäste auch nicht.


----------



## derseeberger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Schuldigung

Das letzte Bild noch mal mit nen bischen Schärfe


----------



## Henkkaas (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Marek,was soll uns der  sagen?
> 
> Mandy



Das war auf die arschbomben bezogen


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Das sind Felix und Luis , so mögen unsere beiden Koi das gerne


----------



## rease (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Sind zwar nicht alle von diesem Jahr aber erstmal ein kleiner Überblick der Bande 

Liebe Grüße 

Martin


----------



## Doc (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Schöne Fotos 

Ist der weiße ein Showa oder ein Sanke? Ist noch nen Tosai.

Wie findet Ihr meinen Kujaku? (Mein Kohaku verliert leider sein rot :-( ) ... Der Ghost ist der Zutraulichste


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Der Kujaku gefällt mit persönlich ganz gut und das mit dem Kohaku kenne ich leider auch, so habe ich jetzt zwei schöne Platinums.  Welchen Showa oder Sanke meinst Du?


----------



## Doc (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Der kleine auf Bild 5 und 7


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

So wie ich das jetzt sehe, sollte es ein Sanke sein.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Und ich kann den fisch gar nicht finden 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Mandy

auf dem 7 Bild sind die roten Flecken zu Erkennen.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Meint ihr den?

 

Das ist definitiv ein Sanke. Hat auch keinen schwarzen Schatten am Kopf, also bleibt es ein Sanke 

Mandy


----------



## Ulli (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

also es hat jetzt über 2 Wochen gedauert, bis die Dame etwas gefressen hat,  mittlerweile scheint sie sich eingewöhnt zu haben und langt ordentlich zu. 

Ist das bei Euch so, daß erstmal alle beleidigt sind, wenn ein Neuer dazu kommt  ?
Klar, jeder neue Fisch bringt neue Bakterienstämme mit und er muß die vorhandene Biologie auch erst mal kennenlernen, aber mit über 2 Wochen hatte ich nicht gerechnet.... 

Grüße Ulli




Ulli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch bei mir gibt es noch einen Neuzugang, eine Shusui-Dame von Konishi, Nisai, 55 cm groß... Sie schwimmt sein Samstag im Teich, hoffe sie lebt sich gut ein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Nö Ulli,

hatte das Problem bisher noch nie.
Meine 2 "Neuen" letztes Jahr haben sofort angefangen zu futtern. Zwar erst zaghaft, aber 2 Tage später als ´hätten sie noch nie etwas bekommen 

Und meine bestehende Rasselbande haben die 2 Neuen gar nicht interessiert.

Mandy


----------



## wusi (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo!

Bei mir gibts auch nen Neuen! 

Mein erster von Konishi, ein Tosai Hi Utsuri, 32 cm groß! 

Und frisst schon seit dem ersten Tag mit den anderen mit.


----------



## CrimsonTide (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

sehr schönes exemplar!


----------



## Ulli (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo, 

ja, super Fisch! Da würde mich neben dem "Verkaufsbild" noch ein richtiges Bild interessieren. Ist das Rot wirklich so intensiv??

Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal noch ein Foto schießen...

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## wusi (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo!

Danke für das feedback, freu mich auch sehr über meinen Neuen!

Foto kann ich aktuell leider keines nachreichen, da das Wasser im Teich zur Zeit nicht den besten optischen Eindruck macht. Aber wenn er zum fressen hoch kommt, strahlt das rot regelrecht! Bin selbst überrascht...
Da ich sonst eigentlich nur Nachzuchten im Teich hab, hab ich mit solch intensiven Farben selbst nicht gerechnet! 
Schon eigenartig, ein Hi Utsuri als Farbkleks im Teich!

Werde aber sobald als möglich ein Foto nachreichen!


----------



## pipoharley (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo !

In meinem Schwimmteich sind nun auch  4  Koi eingezogen . 

Anbei ein Bild von heute Früh .


----------



## wusi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Morgen!

Sehr schöne Fische! Der Shusui und der Goshiki würden mir in meinem Teich auch gut gefallen...


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*



Zacky schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grunde sind es heute bei mir nur zwei kleine Kois geworden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 120799 Anhang anzeigen 120800


Hey, würde mich mal interessieren was aus dem Butterfly geworden ist. Wurde der ganz weiß oder schon weißer?


----------



## alundra (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Hallo
Das ist mein neuer Einzug Sommer 2013 


Kohaku 57 cm bei Ankunft
 

und im Teich


----------



## chaotin (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi 2013*

Tolle Fische! Nächstes Jahr im Sommer wollte ich mit der Koi-Haltung auch beginnen!


----------

